
Robinhood stored credentials in readable format - huntermeyer
https://mobile.twitter.com/HunnaFresh/status/1154126558606635008
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20519281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20519281)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

